# Creme Fraiche substitute



## MochaBean04

I posted this question before but i was just wondering if there is a quicker way to make it.  i need cream frescia... . .something like that.  I have to make a cheeseckae for tonight and i dont have time to make the buttermilk cream mixture.  is there an easy substitute?  thanks a bunch

me


----------



## PA Baker

Mocha, for every one cup of creme fraiche, you can substitute any one of the following:

1 cup sour cream 

1 cup whipping cream plus 1 tablespoon buttermilk or yogurt

1/2 cup whipping cream plus 1/2 cup sour cream

1 cup mascarpone cheese


----------



## Alix

Boy you are quick PA.


----------



## PA Baker

Guess I'm on my game for a change!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Plain yogurt works well also.


----------



## MochaBean04

thanks so much!! i didnt have time to reply yesterday.. . my cheesecake was awesome with that on it  lol thanks again

melissa


----------

